# DO NOT DRAIN YOUR BATTERY TO ZERO!:



## captnshacky (Aug 20, 2011)

Just some advice for everyone. I recently killed my TP and had to send it back to HP. If you drain the battery to low it will no longer take a charge. Would not even charge on touch stone nor would my PC recognize it.
After many hours on the phone with HP support they sent me a prepay shipper and off it went.
Its now been 2 weeks and let me say it really sucks. hopefully I get it back before ICS drops.


----------



## namecaps (Oct 18, 2011)

I have drained my battery twice to zero. After that I just had to press home and power button and keep it pushed for like 30 seconds. It helped without a problem. Did you try that?


----------



## captnshacky (Aug 20, 2011)

yeah. i read all the forums first. then support had me go through everything under the sun. had no luck.


----------



## thebrieze (Dec 12, 2011)

Funny enough, my touchpad just died this weekend in a similar way. Doesn't charge with either touchstone, usb or PC, and the charging light stays off. All three do work with my other touchpad. I have previously drained the battery to zero on both the touchpads, so I guess it is hit or miss. However, it is definitely possible to brick your touchpad by draining it.

I'm going to have to call HP today, and go through all the steps again with them before they acknowledge that it is fully dead.

Oh.. and the one that died was WebOS only (overclocked kernel), no Android on that one.


----------



## captnshacky (Aug 20, 2011)

thebrieze said:


> Oh.. and the one that died was WebOS only (overclocked kernel), no Android on that one.


good to know that it is not Android specific. thanks


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

i have mine drain all the time. never had an issue. *knock on wood*
jsut last night, i held the power button down and had the little charge icon pop up, then go away. plugged it in usign the stock cables and an hour later i had 50% battery and all was good.

sorry to hear about all these problems.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

captnshacky said:


> Just some advice for everyone. I recently killed my TP and had to send it back to HP. If you drain the battery to low it will no longer take a charge. Would not even charge on touch stone nor would my PC recognize it.
> After many hours on the phone with HP support they sent me a prepay shipper and off it went.
> Its now been 2 weeks and let me say it really sucks. hopefully I get it back before ICS drops.


The battery charging and monitoring system in the Touch Pad will not let you drain it to zero. You are the unfortunate victim of a defective battery. I have had my Touch Pad shut down twice because of a low battery. 
Once on purpose and once accidentally. The one time I let it completely discharge was because I was running the Battery Calibration app to clear out the old battery settings. I normally charge the Touch Pad
once I gets under 20% or less. Lithium ion batteries by design do not develop a memory if one charges them at any point in their discharge cycle. However, battery manufactures do recommend exercising them
by running them down once in a while, especially right after putting them into service.


----------



## Gall0wz (Oct 12, 2011)

I drain mine to "zero" all the time.... only once on alpha 2 did it not turn on but charging overnight and power+home rescued it.

If it does lock you out you need to plug it into the wall charger and let it sit for a few hours and then try pressing power and home with it still plugged in. As in... trying it after 5 minutes isn't going to cut it.

You should also be building new stats after each time you flash by going in to recovery and wiping that battery stats after bump charging to full. Then use it as normal for a full discharge. Don't use the app just do it in recovery.

I think telling people to not let it discharge to zero in all caps is a bit misleading like there is some sort of major device bricking epidemic going on. There is not. Most if not all have gotten their TP back by being patient and charging it for hours before pressing power and home.


----------



## whistler (Oct 16, 2011)

I had mine drain to zero, but just let it sit on the charger for abt 30 minutes, and then start it up. After that, its good to go!


----------



## zrzhu (Aug 23, 2011)

That happened to me last time. I just plugged in the wall charger for 1 hr and power+home to reboot it. Had no problem.


----------



## captnshacky (Aug 20, 2011)

Gall0wz said:


> I drain mine to "zero" all the time.... only once on alpha 2 did it not turn on but charging overnight and power+home rescued it.
> 
> If it does lock you out you need to plug it into the wall charger and let it sit for a few hours and then try pressing power and home with it still plugged in. As in... trying it after 5 minutes isn't going to cut it.
> 
> ...


I was only quoting what was told to me by HP support. Don't want anyone having the same issue. 
The caps was only to draw attention. Either good or bad its purpose was reached.


----------



## Kevin2107 (Oct 14, 2011)

I believe I had a problem similar to yours, I allowed it to drain to zero and then I could not get it to take charge or get any kind of response from it. I was about to call hp when I finally figured out I had to plug it in a very specific way to the charger. It then took charge put in the process it destroyed webOS, from there I just doctored it.


----------



## captnshacky (Aug 20, 2011)

YAY! Just got an email from HP. A brand new shiny TP is on its way to me. 
They didnrt yell me in detail what was wrong with the other, just is was not repairable. Hmmmmmmmmm?


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Oct 26, 2011)

A few days ago my TP was at 56 percent charged, I turned it off completely..I turned it on now and its dead so I have to recharge it from the wall..even when I turn it off completely it still drains


----------



## thebrieze (Dec 12, 2011)

HP wants $59 to exchange it!

A repair which will take over two weeks is free.


----------



## Kisses99 (Nov 23, 2011)

HP flushed their refurbished ones, how can you get a replacement...?


----------



## Gall0wz (Oct 12, 2011)

Kisses99 said:


> HP flushed their refurbished ones, how can you get a replacement...?


They keep a non-sellable supply on hand for support and warranty issues as required by consumer protection regulations.


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

I just let my drop to zero and it's recharging fine now.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Lakerfanalways said:


> A few days ago my TP was at 56 percent charged, I turned it off completely..I turned it on now and its dead so I have to recharge it from the wall..even when I turn it off completely it still drains


TouchPads with Android running on them have an issue of looking like they turned off, when in fact they reboot. If you just pay attention when you select turn off for around 7 to 10 seconds after the screen goes black, sometimes you will see the HP logo indicating that it is booting back up. Press the volume rocker when it gets to the Moboot screen to stop the countdown and select "Turn Off" on the bottom of the list. Press home and it should turn off and stay off. I have never had mine try to boot back up after doing this. As to why it is doing this, that is up to the Dev's to figure out, they know about it.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

captnshacky said:


> YAY! Just got an email from HP. A brand new shiny TP is on its way to me.
> They didnrt yell me in detail what was wrong with the other, just is was not repairable. Hmmmmmmmmm?


LIke I mentioned to you previously, I think you were the victim of a defective TouchPad, not letting your battery drain to zero. There is a circuit in the TouchPad that controls charging and discharging. It will shut down your TouchPad before the battery gets completely to zero just like it will stop charging once it reaches 100%.


----------



## Gall0wz (Oct 12, 2011)

captnshacky said:


> mod edit


A HP tech just told me that there is nothing in their solutions that says not to use the device as it was designed. Either you had a tech that didn't know what he was talking about, or youre suddenly making it up that the subject line is a quote.

Being that the original post makes no mention of it being an HP quote, I'm going to have to go-ahead and say it was a backpedal to justify spewing bad information.

Is there a bug with charging? Absolutely.... but there is a solution that works if you do it correctly using a wall charger. And by the looks of it, your problem was an entirely different problem requiring replacement. If it had been a charging issue HP would have still been able to see that you had installed android and would not have replaced your voided warranty device. See device teardown.

Please edit your OP to remove the misleading trollolol portions. Thank you.


----------



## hotshotz79 (Oct 16, 2011)

Can anyone tell me if they experienced this;

Touchpad Home button LED is blinking left side then right side...

My chargers at home... so i currently have my USB connected via PC .. (which charges really slow)... its been about 10 minute

I tried the do the following;
Power button held for 10 sec = Nothing
Home button held for 10 sec = Nothing
Power + Home for 10 sec = Nothing

im scared now









UPDATE: Just noticed the light was not blinking.. pressed some buttons and saw a screen say "To reliably charge your device.. use the wall charger etc etc" and closed


----------



## Rescuer (Aug 25, 2011)

Lakerfanalways said:


> A few days ago my TP was at 56 percent charged, I turned it off completely..I turned it on now and its dead so I have to recharge it from the wall..even when I turn it off completely it still drains


this same thing happened to me today. i always make sure it shuts down completely and doesn't turn back on. i left it last with like 60% charge last week.
tried to turn it on today and it's totally dead. been on the charger for a few hours and not turning back on, but i do get the icon showing the battery is like dead, and some warning about plugging it in.


----------



## Rescuer (Aug 25, 2011)

hotshotz79 said:


> Can anyone tell me if they experienced this;
> 
> Touchpad Home button LED is blinking left side then right side...
> 
> ...


yes, when i plugged mine back into the usb, i got the left/right strobe home button.
i got the same message as well


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Rescuer said:


> this same thing happened to me today. i always make sure it shuts down completely and doesn't turn back on. i left it last with like 60% charge last week.
> tried to turn it on today and it's totally dead. been on the charger for a few hours and not turning back on, but i do get the icon showing the battery is like dead, and some warning about plugging it in.


If you are positive that it is completely turned off, then you need to send it back to HP for repair. Just curious, does it charge up ok using your wall charger? Several folks on this forum including myself have had problems charging their TouchPad. There are three possibilities for this happening, the charger itself is bad, the usb cable is bad, or the cap on the charger is loose or defective. What I mean by the cap is the end where the electrical prongs fold in is a removable cap. Grip the charger and twist the cap ccw and it will come off. You could twist it ccw without removing it and then twist it cw til it locks. This makes sure it is tight and making a good connection internally. My cap actually had a bad connection internally and HP replaced it free of charge. Swapping out the usb cable will verify if your problem is with that. The charger is a bit more of a problem, as you need a friend who you can borrow theirs to see if that fixes your problem. Some chargers for cell phones are compatible with the TouchPad, however they are not strong enough to help with a totally discharged battery, but they may give you enough of an indication that you can verify it is your TouchPad charger that is the problem. The best method is to substitute it with another TouchPad charger.

Oh, I guess there is the possibility that your TouchPad is the cause of the problem, but so far, I have heard of one having to return their TouchPad because it would not charge. One of the three possibilities mentioned above was the cause.


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

These issues seem like defective units..... From the looks of it, some (who have let their TPs drain down to 0% or however you wanna call, including myself) have not had this problem.

As an example, I was reading this topic and saw that my TP was dying. I plugged into a power supply (4 outlet strip), which I thought was plugged into the wall outlet. When I woke up this morning, I saw that it wasn't and the battery had drained. I got the "Low/ Red Battery" warning, yet plugged it in, and within 5 mins it was charging again, without any problems


----------



## hotshotz79 (Oct 16, 2011)

Rescuer said:


> yes, when i plugged mine back into the usb, i got the left/right strobe home button.
> i got the same message as well


Ok so i went home, plugged my usb to the wall charger... this time i saw the battery sign (as if its charging)
I left for 30 min, came back and the sign was gone, so i held the power button and it was booting again.
Thats the first time it drained out to 0%, so never saw that screen before..
(whew im saved)


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Oct 26, 2011)

Rescuer said:


> this same thing happened to me today. i always make sure it shuts down completely and doesn't turn back on. i left it last with like 60% charge last week.
> tried to turn it on today and it's totally dead. been on the charger for a few hours and not turning back on, but i do get the icon showing the battery is like dead, and some warning about plugging it in.


I guess I am just going to have to use the touchpad more frequently now since this happens..what I have been doing differently now is when Im finished using the touchpad, instead of pressing power off and it appears to be off, I will just reboot, go to shutdown, and see that its completely shutdown..that is all I can do, if the thing dies, then it has nothing to do with me and it might be some crazy cm7 bug because its never happened before


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Lakerfanalways said:


> I guess I am just going to have to use the touchpad more frequently now since this happens..what I have been doing differently now is when Im finished using the touchpad, instead of pressing power off and it appears to be off, I will just reboot, go to shutdown, and see that its completely shutdown..that is all I can do, if the thing dies, then it has nothing to do with me and it might be some crazy cm7 bug because its never happened before


@Lakerfanalways, now you are definitely out in left field. The TouchPad running CM7 has a know issue that when one turns it off, there is a good chance that instead of turning off, it will reboot. This happens to me around every third or forth time I turn it off. And like you do, I catch it at the Moboot screen, select turn off there and I have never had it try to reboot after doing that. If your TouchPad is still draining the battery when you know it is completely turned off, then you need to send it back to HP for repair. I have charged my TouchPad and then turned it off for several days and it is still at 100% the next time I turn it on. What your are experiencing is definitely not a CM7 problem.

So, if you call HP customer support and explain what your TouchPad is doing, be sure you remove all traces of CM7 before returning it. That means running ACMEuninstaller and then connecting your now WebOS only TouchPad to your computer and using Windows Explorer, have a look in the directory on your TouchPad. Delete any files or folders that have Android in the name. You may also see a directory named Lost Dir. Delete it and all files inside it. Also, before running ACMEuninstaller, connect your TouchPad to your computer and go into the Clockworkmod/backup folder and copy your most recent nandroid backup. You have used CWM to backup your TouchPad, right? If you haven't, now would be the time to do so. When you get your TouchPad back from HP, after using ACMEinstaller to install CM7, Moboot, and CWM, you can then copy your saved nandroid backup back into the same directory you copied it from, run CWM and you will be back right where you left off. Good Luck.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Oct 26, 2011)

nevertells said:


> @Lakerfanalways, now you are definitely out in left field. The TouchPad running CM7 has a know issue that when one turns it off, there is a good chance that instead of turning off, it will reboot. This happens to me around every third or forth time I turn it off. And like you do, I catch it at the Moboot screen, select turn off there and I have never had it try to reboot after doing that. If your TouchPad is still draining the battery when you know it is completely turned off, then you need to send it back to HP for repair. I have charged my TouchPad and then turned it off for several days and it is still at 100% the next time I turn it on. What your are experiencing is definitely not a CM7 problem.
> 
> So, if you call HP customer support and explain what your TouchPad is doing, be sure you remove all traces of CM7 before returning it. That means running ACMEuninstaller and then connecting your now WebOS only TouchPad to your computer and using Windows Explorer, have a look in the directory on your TouchPad. Delete any files or folders that have Android in the name. You may also see a directory named Lost Dir. Delete it and all files inside it. Also, before running ACMEuninstaller, connect your TouchPad to your computer and go into the Clockworkmod/backup folder and copy your most recent nandroid backup. You have used CWM to backup your TouchPad, right? If you haven't, now would be the time to do so. When you get your TouchPad back from HP, after using ACMEinstaller to install CM7, Moboot, and CWM, you can then copy your saved nandroid backup back into the same directory you copied it from, run CWM and you will be back right where you left off. Good Luck.


Rebooting and pressing shutdown makes a HUGE difference..last night I turned it off and it was at 93 percent and its the same number today when I turn it on..when it shuts down I press the home button a few times to make sure that it doesnt reboot and it doesnt..what I did before was that I would just power off but I guess that doesnt work well so I just go to reboot, then shutdown and that so far seems to do the trick..another bug I notice with this is when I do boot up the android, it takes about 8 times sometimes for it to boot up, sometimes it will just reboot and until I see the little android guy coming on the screen it takes a few times but oh well gotta take the good with the bad


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Lakerfanalways said:


> Rebooting and pressing shutdown makes a HUGE difference..last night I turned it off and it was at 93 percent and its the same number today when I turn it on..when it shuts down I press the home button a few times to make sure that it doesnt reboot and it doesnt..what I did before was that I would just power off but I guess that doesnt work well so I just go to reboot, then shutdown and that so far seems to do the trick..another bug I notice with this is when I do boot up the android, it takes about 8 times sometimes for it to boot up, sometimes it will just reboot and until I see the little android guy coming on the screen it takes a few times but oh well gotta take the good with the bad


What do you mean it takes 8 times for it to boot up? Depending on what you mean, I might have a couple of suggestions.


----------



## donut (Dec 15, 2011)

Looks like he meant that it bootloops 8 times before starting up.


----------



## thecalip (Aug 21, 2011)

no problem here. The TP drank itself in 2 days or so while it was sleeping. Just recharge and it will be fine.


----------



## switzerland (Dec 16, 2011)

This happened to me too a few days ago. I drained my battery to the point where the insert charger screen came up, and then plugged it in to charge overnight, and now the touchpad won't boot. I've had other weird issues happen with my touchpad; when I was at school, my touchpad was really warm for some reason and home+power did nothing to turn it off, so the battery eventually had to be drained that time. Does anyone know any good solutions before I actually have to send this in?


----------



## vsawri (Nov 18, 2011)

hotshotz79 said:


> Can anyone tell me if they experienced this;
> 
> Touchpad Home button LED is blinking left side then right side...
> 
> ...


i said this in another thread, but
the HP touchpad requries a 2amp charger and 2amp capable USB coord. USB ports provide 0.5 amps. you can't charge the touchpad on USB ports unless your CPU was set to 192, your home screen has nothing on it, no widgets etc..., and you turned the screen off. then you might get like 10-100 miliamps of charge. LoL. the touchpad itself will even display a message sometimes that says, you need to use the charger and coord provided with the touchpad to get a reliable charge.


----------



## eriscentro (Aug 3, 2011)

I've had mine drain completely many times. If I'm busy during the week and it's on android, the battery tends to die quickly, and I'll have to charge it up from zero. I always use the HP charger though, and it always starts up no problem. As vsawri said, you need to use a 2A charger, especially the HP one, which is more reliable than a potentially crappy generic one. To give you an idea of the current drain from the TP (current = amperage = A), on webOS, I've checked Govnah while streaming music in pandora with the screen brightness @ about 50%, and it was drawing about 615mA. That's 115 mA more than a USB port can theoretically put out, so the HP 2A charger is your best bet for charging.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Oct 26, 2011)

nevertells said:


> What do you mean it takes 8 times for it to boot up? Depending on what you mean, I might have a couple of suggestions.


What I mean is when I turn it on and I have the options about whether to boot in webos, cm7, etc..sometimes what happens is when I select cm7 it wont boot up, will just go back to the home screen asking me what I want to do, and after a few tries it will work..if you have any suggestions so that it wont keep on happening like that please let me know..sometimes it boots up right away, sometimes it takes a few times for it to happen


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Lakerfanalways said:


> What I mean is when I turn it on and I have the options about whether to boot in webos, cm7, etc..sometimes what happens is when I select cm7 it wont boot up, will just go back to the home screen asking me what I want to do, and after a few tries it will work..if you have any suggestions so that it wont keep on happening like that please let me know..sometimes it boots up right away, sometimes it takes a few times for it to happen


Do a nandroid backup in CWM. Copy that backup over to your PC. Then run ACMEuninstaller. Do a clean install of the same alpha you are currently using to see if you can get it running reliably. After using it for a couple of days without a problem, you can try restoring the nandroid backup you made. If your problems come back, then you are just going to have to start fresh, apps and all.


----------



## Gall0wz (Oct 12, 2011)

Its always good to keep a copy off the flashable rom on your device. That way, you can just flash from recovery instead of dealing with acmeinstaller long method. Flashing from recovery is way safer IMO. If you can get into recovery you may be able to mount the "SD card" and put it on there.... but not having done that with the touchpad and how the "SD card" is set up I can't say with any reliability that it can be mounted from there.

That be one to ask maybe on the Cyanogen forum.


----------



## Gall0wz (Oct 12, 2011)

To everyone having issues with home+power not working.

You have to use a wall charger. And you may need to let it charge for a few hours first.

And also sometimes holding power and rapidly clicking home button works better/faster than just holding it. Wish I had known this when it happened to me.

The one time I had mine not turn on I had to hold home+power for like 2 minutes..... just 30 seconds is an eternity when you think your touchpad is dead.


----------

